# Window Tints, Recommendations??



## Carr20VT (Jan 11, 2006)

Hi, Can anyone recommend a Window tinter in the South Wales area preferably local to Bridgend? Want to get our Touran glass tinted and it would be good to use someone who's tried and tested. Thanks.


----------



## 11068 (Dec 28, 2007)

This may be a little far for you or them to travel, perhaps they may know someone in your are but try protint from trowbridge just outside bristol, had the back window of my T4 done by thes guys. found them very good.


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

There's a link in here:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=82525


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2007)

They did my voyager a great job and reasonable cost.

Ultimate Tinting Specialists

Unit 23,
Bedwas House Industrial Estate,
Bedwas,
Caerphilly,
Mid Glamorgan
CF83 8DW

Freephone: 0800 0850336
Mob: 07947 245653


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

theres a guy in ponty 

karl 07855490542:thumb:


----------



## Foz (Sep 2, 2008)

I used CM tints in methyr


----------

